# HOROSCOPES. Lmao i know people say they arent true and all and i agree. BUT!



## rayman9102 (Sep 11, 2010)

Check this out go here and find your birthday tell me what you think about it, if it matches you. Mines matches me to the T (it also could be because we are all humans and have the same approaches to life just different ideas and ways to go about it). The only thing that is different is the money issue. My mom is a saver so she told me to save ever since i was a child so i save 95% of my checks till this day. Tell me what you guys think and also, post your results! 

Website: HowStuffWorks "Birthday Astrology"

My results: HowStuffWorks "February 14 Birthday Astrology"

A faster way would be to delete my February if you arent born in feb, and put yours then your date where it is listed.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Well mine kind of guesses some things (solitary, few friends, self-disciplined etc) there are a few which I don't quite agree with... but I'd say it's pure Forer effect - They've got something for everyone. There could be a correlation between the season in which you were born and some personality traits because of the different ratio of hormones you've been exposed to while you were in your mother's womb. I think there has been some research on this and it proved that there were indeed some correlations... I can't remember exactly. The point is, this is what it says on the tin - entertainment.


----------



## Ontheroadway (May 1, 2011)

I have looked into horoscopes, numerology, meaning of names, and other things associated with answering "this is me because ...."; and I find that when we put all the information together from the different systems we get an overall picture of who a person is without leaning on any one thing as the definition.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Your birthday astrology fits me as well as mine does.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Forer effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Their description of my birthday makes me sound like an ENFJ, not at all like me. I've read a lot on horoscopes and the actual description of Gemini actually fit me very well. If you actually compare the description of the ENTP Portrait of an ENTP to the description of a Gemini Gemini Information, complete information on this zodiac sun sign. there are a lot of parallels. They're both quick witted, intellectual, imaginative, look at things from different angles, constantly starting new projects without ever completing the old ones, find routine and structure to be annoyingly limiting. The biggest difference I've found between the two are that the horoscope tells you "these are your preferences because the stars say so," where the MBTI asks what your preferences are and then tries to explain why.

I found there is a benefit to knowing about zodiacs, both western and eastern. The more personality profiles you know about (astrology, MBTI, enneagram, etc.), the better you will understand how different people act and possibly why. I do find astrology entertaining to say the least. I do have to laugh at anyone who believes in any form of divination, whether it's based on astrology, numerology, tarot, mathematics or whatever. All divination gives you ideas of what might happen in the future, but the closest you will ever actually get to telling the future is to make educated guesses.


----------



## rayman9102 (Sep 11, 2010)

Zic said:


> Well mine kind of guesses some things (solitary, few friends, self-disciplined etc) there are a few which I don't quite agree with... but I'd say it's pure Forer effect - They've got something for everyone. There could be a correlation between the season in which you were born and some personality traits because of the different ratio of hormones you've been exposed to while you were in your mother's womb. I think there has been some research on this and it proved that there were indeed some correlations... I can't remember exactly. The point is, this is what it says on the tin - entertainment.



Very interesting bro, i never even heard of that, thanks for sharing! I'm going to look into that.


----------



## rayman9102 (Sep 11, 2010)

affezwilling said:


> Their description of my birthday makes me sound like an ENFJ, not at all like me. I've read a lot on horoscopes and the actual description of Gemini actually fit me very well. If you actually compare the description of the ENTP Portrait of an ENTP to the description of a Gemini Gemini Information, complete information on this zodiac sun sign. there are a lot of parallels. They're both quick witted, intellectual, imaginative, look at things from different angles, constantly starting new projects without ever completing the old ones, find routine and structure to be annoyingly limiting. The biggest difference I've found between the two are that the horoscope tells you "these are your preferences because the stars say so," where the MBTI asks what your preferences are and then tries to explain why.
> 
> I found there is a benefit to knowing about zodiacs, both western and eastern. The more personality profiles you know about (astrology, MBTI, enneagram, etc.), the better you will understand how different people act and possibly why. I do find astrology entertaining to say the least. I do have to laugh at anyone who believes in any form of divination, whether it's based on astrology, numerology, tarot, mathematics or whatever. All divination gives you ideas of what might happen in the future, but the closest you will ever actually get to telling the future is to make educated guesses.



I love your openness man, very good point. Honestly, religion,astrology, the universe and all that science mind wondering stuff, actually got me into the knowledge i have today. One thing leads to another.


----------



## rayman9102 (Sep 11, 2010)

absentminded said:


> Forer effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have a question.. The fortune telling thing.. My mom actually goes to this lady lmao now at first i disagreed. But the lady tells my mom to not say anything but to think of something, she will answer yes or no, and then play her cards and tell her the upcoming events. She also tells her to ask a question she doesnt know the answer to so her reading will be more accurate. This lady also cleans her house with different scents and smokes cigars on certain days depending on the spirit she is feeding. The cool thing is she told my mom she is gifted and she wants to teach her the psychic powers for free. Now this lady doesnt even know my mom but has predicted the WEIRDEST SHIT! Lmao.. Shamanism or something. Has anyone yet explained that? That is mind boggling..

My mom is INFJ


----------

